
Show HN: Ward – Minimalistic Server Dashboard - Pabyzu
https://github.com/B-Software/Ward
======
oefrha
Cockpit:

[https://cockpit-project.org/](https://cockpit-project.org/)

Less fancy but gets the job done. Happy user.

~~~
e12e
Note that ward is in Java and gets data via an abstraction layer[1] and should
work on Windows, Linux, macOS, Unix (Solaris, FreeBSD).

[1] [https://github.com/oshi/oshi](https://github.com/oshi/oshi)

------
Pabyzu
Ward is a simple and and minimalistic server monitoring tool. Ward supports
adaptive design system. Also it supports dark theme. It shows only principal
information and can be used, if you want to see nice looking dashboard instead
looking on bunch of numbers and graphs. Ward works nice on all popular
operating systems.

~~~
ewams
Pretty neat tool Pabyzu. I like how you layed out the different blocks that
show the master info and then a few more details, like RAM used being large
and then small total amount of RAM and processes. What are your future plans?

------
bastijn
First thought after seeing the screenshot was that if this is what is called
minimalistic these days the next gen must have come. Fancy ui,

------
sixhobbits
looks cool!

I see "dark mode" as a top-3 feature in more and more software these days. I
know people feel pretty strongly about it, but it always feels out of place to
me - or is it really one of the top-3 things people think about when choosing
whether to try something.

~~~
NortySpock
Top three requirements when trying to find something to prototype with / test
out / see if it will work? No.

However, once you start using it regularly, probably a reasonable chunk of the
population wishes there was a dark mode when you're wanting to check the
server stats at 11pm when you're about to go to bed and don't want to shine
bright light in your (spouse's) face.

------
etimberg
Nice use of Chart.js! If you run into performance limits with v2, I would
recommend trying out v3 (we're close to a 2nd alpha release) as it has a lot
better performance.

Docs on the latest dev code:
[https://www.chartjs.org/docs/master/](https://www.chartjs.org/docs/master/)

~~~
KitDuncan
I tried to render a couple hundred thousand datapoints with Chart.js and it
froze my browser. Will v3 make a meaningful difference? Don't get me wrong, I
love chart.js. It's a great library.

~~~
etimberg
There's a set of benchmarks with ~166k points. Chart.js v3 is listed as
"Chart.js-next".
[https://leeoniya.github.io/uPlot/#performance](https://leeoniya.github.io/uPlot/#performance)

It should also be possible to render the chart in a WebWorker via the
OffscreenCanvas API.

To be honest though, the data should be decimated before being sent to the
chart. Some notes on it
[https://www.chartjs.org/docs/master/general/performance#data...](https://www.chartjs.org/docs/master/general/performance#data-
decimation)

------
nightowl_games
After browsing the GitHub readme, I'd like to know more about how well
supported it is to add your own metrics.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Not sure about Ward, but maybe NetData is more what you're looking for?

[https://github.com/netdata/netdata](https://github.com/netdata/netdata)

~~~
e12e
Not if they want cross platform support.

------
soheilpro
Shameless plug: If you want a very minimal, highly configurable dashboard to
monitor your Windows servers from the terminal, you can use mon:
[https://github.com/soheilpro/mon](https://github.com/soheilpro/mon)

------
matthall28
Would have been very handy back in the day when I had lots of baremetal
servers to manage - seems a bit less useful in the day of virtual machines and
auto scaling.

Still handy for many I am sure!

------
zoom6628
took me less than 2 minutes to download and have running on my mac. This is
really good as a more 'consumer grade' type of server monitoring. The nerds
and hardware geeks may feel more at home with netdata but if somebody who isnt
tech-literate just wants to watch a server or threee then this is one of the
easiest and fastest ways to have a pleasant, usable tool.

------
unfunco
Displaying 7% as 007% is hardly minimalistic.

~~~
jsf01
The leading zeros threw me off as well. At first I interpreted 020% as 0.20%
due to the coloring. For something information-centric like this, I think
clarity over stylistic choices should be the foremost concern.

~~~
11235813213455
I just realized the point is to show values above 100%, but yes that leading 0
for hundreds sounds like a bad UX choice

------
wired_devil
Do you have some intructions on how to use it? I am confused, it is asking for
a server name and application port.

------
visarga
I would also add network traffic and GPU load to the dashboard.

